# Tecumseh 5hp repair manual pdf



## hoarfrost (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a Tecumseh 5hp repair manual in pdf they could email me at [email protected]?

I have a Snow King -- HSSK50-67288L.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's available to download, the link is in the sticky post thread in this section.


----------

